# Medela pump- how do I know what size horns I need?



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

So I've read another thread about how important the right size horns are. Breastfeeding didn't go well with ds so I am trying to make sure it will go well this time. I have a medela pump in style I'd like to use to help increase my supply... Maybe pump between feedings or pump one side while bf from the other. When I did pump with ds I remember I was only able to get maybe 2oz total between both breasts while pumping. I would only have one let down that didn't last very long. My pumping sessions were about 10 minutes while pumping both breasts at the same time. From what I read 2oz is pretty normal but seriously not enough to start a stash for when I go back to work. Could the horn size be limiting me to just 2oz? How do I know of it's too small or large? My nipples would fit in the horn perfectly without touching the sides (well for the most part) and of course my areola would get smushed along the edge... Is that normal? Would it be better to get too big and try it out? I'm a dd to begin with and bigger when my milk comes I'm... Any ideas?


----------



## nameisrio (Aug 30, 2008)

I am an A-B normally, but I needed the bigger size "horns" (love that word, BTW!) b/c I have big nipples (apparently - did not know this until I tried breastfeeding!). So it's not necessarily bra size that determines it. In my experience, pumping is not exactly comfortable, but the horns are too small if the nipple rubs so much that it hurts. You could try the bigger ones, but you will probably hear a weird sucking noise if they are too big. I would use Lansinoh cream after pumping to make sure nothing got too raw.


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

As far as the horns go, it was just trial and error for us. If you aren't having pain, it usually means your horns are the right size.

Honestly, 2 oz is a very normal amount to pump, especially if you are also exclusively nursing your newborn. I know it's frustrating and you want to build a stash, but that might be the best you can do. Are you going to be able to pump when you return to work? You'll probably get more milk at that time, because you'll be separated from your baby. And remember, you should be giving your baby mostly fresh milk and just dipping into your stash occassionally (during growth spurts or if you don't pump enough one day).

Also, be careful about building your supply too much. You don't want to end up with over-supply problems, because that can lead to plugged ducts, breast infections, and over-active letdown.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
As far as the horns go, it was just trial and error for us. If you aren't having pain, it usually means your horns are the right size.

Honestly, 2 oz is a very normal amount to pump, especially if you are also exclusively nursing your newborn. I know it's frustrating and you want to build a stash, but that might be the best you can do. Are you going to be able to pump when you return to work? You'll probably get more milk at that time, because you'll be separated from your baby. And remember, you should be giving your baby mostly fresh milk and just dipping into your stash occassionally (during growth spurts or if you don't pump enough one day).

Also, be careful about building your supply too much. You don't want to end up with over-supply problems, because that can lead to plugged ducts, breast infections, and over-active letdown.

I still have several months before Im due so I wanted to make sure I did everything right this time. With my son though I was not able to nurse him. He had nipple confusion and all I could do was pump and then bottle feed him that and then supplement with formula because I couldn't pump enough for him. so the 2 oz were just from pumping alone. The plan is to pump when I go back to work too but Id like to use the pump while I am home nursing to help increase my supply and to hopefully build a little stash. I wish oversupply was an issue because frankly I felt like such a failure when I was never able to EBF ds and I had to stop pumping after 3 months because it was such a hassle. But honestly, I dont think it will be an problem... I almost feel like my body cant make that much which I know is the first mistake.. Im trying to change my mentality too.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

btw.... I was looking online and I thought the correct term was "horns" because I saw it mentioned in another thread but when I go to the medela website they call it breast sheilds....
http://medela.factoryoutletstore.com...ela-87075.html
are they the same thing? also my pump is about 2 yrs old. I bought it new when I had DS and only used it for 3 months and its been in storage every since. Should I buy new accessories for it to make sure its working at its best? the life of most accessories are 2 yrs and am afraid maybe the ones I have now have gone bad...


----------



## jecombs (Mar 6, 2008)

I always called them "horns" too.

You should probably replace the membranes of your pump, but everything else should be fine. Membranes should be replaced every 3-6 months, because they wear out and can really effect your pump's suction.


----------



## organicpapayamama (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jecombs* 
I always called them "horns" too.

You should probably replace the membranes of your pump, but everything else should be fine. Membranes should be replaced every 3-6 months, because they wear out and can really effect your pump's suction.

Thanks so much! maybe some new batteries too, to make sure suction is at its best huh?


----------

